# REVIEW: PS-2 Multiplex Dark Walnut



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

*Review of the PS-2 Multiplex Dark Walnut from A+ Slingshots*

Firstly I think I should tell you something about myself to put this review in perspective, a sort of disclaimer if you like. I am extremely critical, and pedantic to an almost neurotic extent by nature. I am also brutally honest, if I were a judge on the popular television show _X-Factor_ I would make Simon Cowell appear positively reserved. In other words If Perry had sent me something that I didn't think justified the expense I would have sent it straight back to him, and posted a long review highlighting each fault in agonizing detail. In short - if your product can satisfy me it truly will satisfy anyone!









Now that that's out of the way I think I should describe Perry Adkisson.For those of you who don't know Perry is a Pastor, currently residing and 'spreading the word' in Southern California, he has been happily married to his beautiful wife for over 25 years, and has twowonderful teenage sons - one of whom, an avid body-builder, looks worthy of challenging our own Joerg in a contest of strength!

If I had to describe Perry, I would say that he's an innovative, compassionate and extremely talented and just an all round great guy. If you read his blog entry 'A Challenge for Two Brothers' he describes going out of his was to design a special one off slingshot specially adapted for a child who, otherwise would never have been able to enjoy our wonderful past-time.










Furthermore he has also endeavoured to strengthen his slingshots to a level of safety far past industry standards. (By using quality birch plywoodand reinforcing his hardwood slingshots with steel rods, for more information please consult his website,) all for only a very minor increment in price of his already reasonably valued slingshots.

First I will give you my thoughts on the design. The design of the PS range of slingshots is orientated towards hunters and survivalists, although beunder no illusion it's still an equally competent at killing cans - I'm 100% sure that in the hands of a world-champion like our own Jim Harris, of _Performance Catapults_, it could achieve accuracy comparable to a quality CO[sup]2[/sup].177 air pistol - although in my hands it's more like a Daisy _Red Ryder_ - a vast improvement from my _Black Widow_ from Barnett, which I will compare in more detail later. It shouldalso be noted that Perry's _Ultra Power_bands are capable of achieving kinetic energies of over double that of a UK legal limit air rifle ( 12ft/lb or 16.27j,) yet as a slingshot are not subject to anyform of power regulations.
 








I believe the qualities viewed as most important by the hunting/survivaldemographic are:


Kinetic Energy Output
Accuracy
Compactness
Reliability
Robustness
Amazingly the _PS-2_ achieves all of the above without any obvious compromises. You would have thought that,with such a compact design, comfort would have been a compromise but I can say that I found it so comfortable (following the detailed instructions that came with the slingshot,) that it soon became an extension of my arm.

Perry's idiosyncratic design is clearly the result of a long design process and I believe that his slingshots are the epitome of hunting slingshots. It's bar far the best slingshot I've ever had the pleasure of usingand I genuinely believe it to be the very best 'conceal carry' hunting slingshot currently available on the market; Unfortunately I do not posses anaccurate pair of scales with which to weigh it, although a combination of its weight and compact form factor meant I soon forgot that it was in my pocket! 

*It should be noted that so far it is the only slingshot that I have purchased from one of our Site Vendors so far.*

The frame is rendered in high quality, grade 12 birch plywood and is coated in a glossy poly-urethane finish which exaggerates its alluring curves and instils an almost ethereal quality to the grain, resulting in an appearance reminiscent of a Victorian humbug sweet. It's hard to describe with words and has to be seen first-hand to really appreciate - my humble photographic skills and oratory do not do Perry's gorgeous work justice. 










I chose Perry's _Gold Winner_band-sets and prudently ordered two spare sets; they have a draw weight of approximately16lb and I shot roughly 150 9.5mm ball-bearings before a 3mm tear appeared just next to the pouch attachment, valuing my eyes I reluctantly retired them. I am sure that I would have enjoyed more shots, possibly as many as 250 if had I had been using heavier projectiles. *NOTE: *I have acquired some ½" steel ball bearings and will count the amount of shots I receive from my final set of _Gold Winners _using them.

Now on to the shooting, as a generalisation the slingshot is more accurate thanthe shooter, I assumed this to be true, until I shot the PS-2&#8230;

To test it I used double sided cello-tape to fix old CDs to old PC component boxes, which were lined with old T-shirts, a surprisingly effective bullet stop I may add. With my Barnett _ProDiablo_ and _Black Widow_, I would literally struggle to hit this CD from 5 metres. I measured 5 metres with a length of Para-cord I had marked with knots, centred a 9.5mm nickel-plated ballbearing in the lovely soft leather pouch, drew to my cheek and put my chosen projectile straight through the 15mm hole in the CD! I can count the amount of times that's happenedwith any of Barnett's products on the fingers of one hand&#8230;

I proceeded to take five more shots, all made nice clean holes in the CD, I could see that I was going to need to shoot from 10 meters to meet anything barely resembling a challenge! From here my accuracy fell noticeably, with only 7/10 shots hitting the CD.

Several hundred shots and two band-sets later, I can consistently hit 3"targets from 7m and 4/5 from 10m, a far cry from the accuracy of someone like Jim Harris, but superior to anything I could ever have envisaged myselfachieving!

In conclusion, I now consider the PS line of slingshots to be anessential item in the inventory of slingshot novices and veterans alike, considering that they start at a mere $25 (€19.42/£16.24) I really don't thinkthat there's an excuse to not have one in your collection today!








*
*
*PS: *For more images please visit my My Gallery.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that last pic of the PS2 looks great


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I havent been able to put down my bamboo ps2 the love of my life bought me. I need to order a multiplex ps2 because I like the bamboo one far too much to make it my daily shooter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lets just hope A+ continues to make slingshots for a long time. I don't know what we would do!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Dark Walnut is Beatiful.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep. Perry's the man all right. And his slingshots are great on the range and in the field, no question. You'll have a lot of fun with that one. Congrats, Sam!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great review and pics Sam... it makes me eager to get my PS-1 and PS-2 from Perry....







they should be here in a week or so..


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love Perry's frames and have bought more of his stuff than any other maker's.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The main reason I made this review is that I simply believe Perry isn't receiving the business he so rightly deserves, although I understand that things are picking up for him now which is great!









There are more reviews in this style coming soon, I may also recruit the expertise of my younger brother and a nine year-old I babysit. If you have a product that needs reviewing please send it my way: *I WOULD LOVE TO REVIEW IT FOR YOU! *


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

*There were some errors in the text, mainly conjoined words, which I believe occurred because I had written this review in a text editor. Anyway I've corrected them all now so it should be considerably more readable!*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

With the ps1 starting at $25 there is no reason not to own one of these.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> The main reason I made this review is that I simply believe Perry isn't receiving the business he so rightly deserves, although I understand that things are picking up for him now which is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sam, i belive perry is doing great! have you seen the pics of the slingshots he makes by the bunches. i agree he deffinitly deserves it!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> With the ps1 starting at $25 there is no reason not to own one of these.


My point exactly - they even come fixed with band-set of your choice worth $5. There is shipping on top of that of course, but even the cost of having one of his slingshots shipping across the North Atlantic Ocean to me was negligible...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i am guilty as charged







i have yet to buy one. soon though. really soon


----------



## Sam..... (Aug 22, 2010)

great review, I ordered a PS-2 back in August







and hope it will ship this week


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> With the ps1 starting at $25 there is no reason not to own one of these.


my reason is i dont have 25$ =(


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> With the ps1 starting at $25 there is no reason not to own one of these.


my reason is i dont have 25$ =(
[/quote]
Then get $25!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I cant be botherd to read all that Sam, did you like the slingshot ha ha , jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I cant be botherd to read all that Sam, did you like the slingshot ha ha , jeff


LOL, that's made my day! Yes I do like it a lot, it's pretty much flawless!









*PS: *It has claimed a pigeon!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Perry's work is outstanding, excellent choice for your first custom flip. I have the PS-2 Multiplex in walnut and love it. Great guy to do business with, very helpful.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Perry's work is outstanding, excellent choice for your first custom flip. I have the PS-2 Multiplex in walnut and love it. Great guy to do business with, very helpful.
> Philly


That's what I wanted my review to convey, I think I shall have to make my reviews shorter in the future!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sam, your review was excellent, spot on. I'd love to see one on Jim Harris EPS next, just received mine and I was blown away by the quality and craftsmanship. Another true artist and gentleman.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Sam, your review was excellent, spot on. I'd love to see one on Jim Harris EPS next, just received mine and I was blown away by the quality and craftsmanship. Another true artist and gentleman.
> Philly


I would *love *to have the honour of reviewing one for Jim, but I'm afraid I simply can't afford one







. Jim maybe we could arrange something where you ship it to me, I review it and send it back?


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

Sam said:


> With the ps1 starting at $25 there is no reason not to own one of these.


my reason is i dont have 25$ =(
[/quote]
Then get $25!








[/quote]

do you know if he takes a money order?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​*
*_*"Most reviewed slingshots"*_​*Joreg*: Review: A+ Slingshots, Handmade in the USA
*ZDP*-189: Bamboo PS-1 In All Its Glory
*Snakeshack *: A+ Pocket shooter
*Peresh*: A+ Slingshot ...my thoughts
*Yeeharr*:A+ Bamboo PS1's first outing
*Ken*:I got my PS2!!!!
many more to come.....


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> ​*
> *_*"Most reviewed slingshots"*_​*Joreg*: Review: A+ Slingshots, Handmade in the USA
> *ZDP*-189: Bamboo PS-1 In All Its Glory
> *Snakeshack *: A+ Pocket shooter
> ...


Lol, I know right?







That can only be a good thing though!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.... Yes I take Money Orders, Paypal, Cash, and Western Union if all else is not available. PayPal is preferred!!! :0)


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

*UPDATE: *I finally got around to some more target shooting today,







I was shooting at this target, as you can see it's actually intended for adjusting the windage and elevation of a firearm, I find them really useful to ascertain the different levels of drop at various distances. Today I was shooting at it from ≈ 13 metres, using a brand-new set of _Gold-Winners _and 1/2" chrome-plated steel ball bearings, all of my shots were within a 6" square, with the majority near centre and towards the lower right, I hit the middle 1" red circle a total of 3 times!







There were also 3 'flyers' which failed to hit the target at all, but such is the nature of slingshots!







I took a total of 40 shots on the target, about as many as such a target can take before it needs replacing, and 10 more on some tin cans, using my cardboard trap-box as a back-stop. Unfortunately after this I noticed, a 3.5mm tear, again just before the pouch attachment, this time after my 50[sup]th[/sup] shot, so I was forced to retire them.









I suspect this way down to a faulty band-set as I'd the others lasted many more with considerably lighter ammo, the fact that I have extended my draw length to ≈ 33" may also be a precipitating factor, this would have resulted in an aggressive elongation ratio of roughly 4.5:1, Perry it would be really cool if you could make your standard band-sets just an inch or two, to account for the genetic freaks like myself!









*PS: *Perry has informed me that he's devised a new method of fixing his bands to his pouches which has greatly improved the longevity of his band-sets.







*I have dismissed the results I've obtained using my 1/2" ball bearings so far*, and shall be testing some of his new design shortly, along with some of Tex's.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> *UPDATE: *I finally got around to some more target shooting today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam if longer is what you really need I would not be opposed to making up a template to keep on file here to make your custom length for a couple bucks more whenever you ordered. Just PM me if you are interested. BTW when you make a new order remind me and I'll include a replacement for that one FOC. It shouldn't have broken at 50 shots unless you were using it as a tree swing.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> *UPDATE: *I finally got around to some more target shooting today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam if longer is what you really need I would not be opposed to making up a template to keep on file here to make your custom length for a couple bucks more whenever you ordered. Just PM me if you are interested. BTW when you make a new order remind me and I'll include a replacement for that one FOC. It shouldn't have broken at 50 shots unless you were using it as a tree swing.








[/quote]
Aw thanks mate, I've settled with for a draw length of 40", a compromise between my standard 30" and a full butterfly of 70" for hunting, as a full butterfly is just too unwieldy. Do you think I could adapt your gold butterfly sets for this purpose? I want my draw weight to be ≈ 16lb as I believe this is optimum for your 0.44" lead - which is excellent BTW, they pack an almighty punch, but are still soft enough to have almost no rebound when they hit a hard object like a brick wall, which is excellent from a safety point of view







.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> *UPDATE: *I finally got around to some more target shooting today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam if longer is what you really need I would not be opposed to making up a template to keep on file here to make your custom length for a couple bucks more whenever you ordered. Just PM me if you are interested. BTW when you make a new order remind me and I'll include a replacement for that one FOC. It shouldn't have broken at 50 shots unless you were using it as a tree swing.








[/quote]
Aw thanks mate, I've settled with for a draw length of 40", a compromise between my standard 30" and a full butterfly of 70" for hunting, as a full butterfly is just too unwieldy. Do you think I could adapt your gold butterfly sets for this purpose? I want my draw weight to be ≈ 16lb as I believe this is optimum for your 0.44" lead - which is excellent BTW, they pack an almighty punch, but are still soft enough to have almost no rebound when they hit a hard object like a brick wall, which is excellent from a safety point of view







.
[/quote]

Yes the "Gold Butterfly" might just be the ticket for you being that it is similar to the "Gold Winner" just longer and with a more gradual taper. By progressively shortening and trying you could find just the right combo for you.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> *UPDATE: *I finally got around to some more target shooting today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam if longer is what you really need I would not be opposed to making up a template to keep on file here to make your custom length for a couple bucks more whenever you ordered. Just PM me if you are interested. BTW when you make a new order remind me and I'll include a replacement for that one FOC. It shouldn't have broken at 50 shots unless you were using it as a tree swing.








[/quote]
Aw thanks mate, I've settled with for a draw length of 40", a compromise between my standard 30" and a full butterfly of 70" for hunting, as a full butterfly is just too unwieldy. Do you think I could adapt your gold butterfly sets for this purpose? I want my draw weight to be ≈ 16lb as I believe this is optimum for your 0.44" lead - which is excellent BTW, they pack an almighty punch, but are still soft enough to have almost no rebound when they hit a hard object like a brick wall, which is excellent from a safety point of view







.
[/quote]

Yes the "Gold Butterfly" might just be the ticket for you being that it is similar to the "Gold Winner" just longer and with a more gradual taper. By progressively shortening and trying you could find just the right combo for you.
[/quote]
Awesome, I shall definitely be ordering some when my next cheque comes in!


----------

